# Evidence of employment- 189



## sachinvyas2 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi. I have applied Skill independent visa 189 - Software Engineer.

I have attached all employment references what I submitted to ACS along with ACS letter.

Still case officer request for evidence of employment without mentioning what additional information is required.

Please suggest what documents in addition to employment references need to be attached to IMMI account. 

Note: Employment reference were reviewed and assessed by ACS and confirm to be OK.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

What research have you done apart from ask on here?


----------



## sachinvyas2 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi. I did checked visa documents checklist in border.gov.au and for employment evidence and it list number of documents, one of them is employment references with job details and company information. 

My Employment references include all employment details including job description, company address , employment duration ..... not sure what else is required. It also ask for Payslip of Atleast current organisation which I have attached now.

Can u please list what is missing??


----------



## sachinvyas2 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi. Additionally, I have one more question : I do have last payslips (payslip just before resignation ) for all my previous employers. Also I have Tax statements for last 10 years.
I have 12 years of experience but have single payslips for all companies I worked with, but I have it for last 10 yeaars only. Does payslips and Tax statement of last ten year is sufficient for employment evidence.
I am adding these. Docs as well in my IMMI account. Does this helps.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

sachinvyas2 said:


> Hi. I have applied Skill independent visa 189 - Software Engineer.
> 
> I have attached all employment references what I submitted to ACS along with ACS letter.
> 
> ...


 Did your over claim points on your EoI?


----------



## sachinvyas2 (Dec 29, 2016)

wrussell said:


> Did your over claim points on your EoI?


Hi Russell,

Thanks for your response. I didn't over claim points, as per ACS assessment my skill requirement met date was Aug 2008 and I claim 15 points for 8 years of experience from Aug 2008 to Nov 2016.

Also I have attached the same reference letters which got reviewed by ACS. However I didn't attached payslips at all. Now I have attached payslip of current Organization and single payslip of all companies I have worked with in last 10 years. And attached my resume as well .

Do you think I missed anything for employment evidence, please suggest.


----------



## pmu (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I recently applied for the education and experience assessment from Vettasses, i have submitted all the required documents including pay slips but no taxation record as i am not eligible to pay tax due to my salary value as per the rule in Pakistan, kindly let me know is it important to submit taxation record or not ??

Thanks


----------



## amthebestm (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi All,.

In the 189 VISA application, what documents I can attach instead of offer/contract letter for proving my "Skilled employment/employment Evidence? 

I have 11.5 years of IT experience, working with the same company across 2 different countries.
Worked in Country A: 2006 to 2015: I have company joining letter, given by company in 2006.
Working in Country B: 2016 to current: I do not have explicit offer letter/contract. Because this is company internal transfer, and details are on company internal documents.

In the 189 VISA application, what documents I can attach instead of offer/contract letter for proving my "Skilled employment/employment Evidence" for country B (2016 to current)? 

I have the following document will they work?

Statutory declaration: Done by Senior work colleague, for the entire duration (2006 to current) of service, mentioning my roles and responsibilities. 
Tax returns: For Total duration: For 9 years country A and 2 years for country B.
Pay Slips: For total duration: For 9 years country A and 2.5 years for country B.
Employment confirmation letter from employer: mentioning the following:

To whomsoever it may concern, this is to certify that employee XXXXX has been permanently employed with us since (2006), and during his tenure of employment, he has progressively held various positions with the company as required from time to time. 

As per company records, following are his work locations.
(Country A)- from (2006 to 2015).
(Country B)- from (2016 to current).

His current salary is (XXXXX) and current designation is (XXXXX).

This letter is provided on employees request for employment verification purpose.

Company contact details: XXXXX


----------

